# Any users of SteamOnFreeBSD here?



## aimeec1995 (Jul 8, 2017)

I am asking because this script seems outdated and doesn't work at all for me. 
So do any of you use https://github.com/SteamOnFreeBSD/SteamOnFreeBSD?


----------

